# Igf1 lr3



## Cowsfortea (Mar 11, 2008)

Just been reading over at steroid.com about igf-1 as opposed to igf1 lr3. This guy (very experienced seeemingly erudite bb) was saying that igf1 lr3 is useless for hyperplasmia.

What do you guys think about this


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Cowsfortea said:


> Just been reading over at steroid.com about igf-1 as opposed to igf1 lr3. This guy (very experienced seeemingly erudite bb) was saying that igf1 lr3 is useless for hyperplasmia.
> 
> What do you guys think about this


Best wait for *Pscarb* to answer this one, he's the fountain of knowledge on this Topic.

Geo


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

IGF 1 Lr3 alone is unlikely to cause hyperplasia, many researches still believe that hyperplasia (the formation of new muscle cells) is impossible and only hypertrophy (the increase in the size of existing muscle cells) is possible in human skeletal muscle.

IGF in it virgin state is next to useless, is it extreemly unstable and its half life can be measured in seconds. The chances are if you actually had real IGF 1 by the time you reconstituted it and injected it it would have been denatured and degenerated and completely useless.

IGF 1 Lr3 Is a varient truncated at the N terminal. In laymans terms its is stable and has an active life in the human body of around 72 hours.

What you may have read about is IGF 1-EC. This is also known as MGF (mechano growh factor).

This is certainly no better than IGF1 Lr3 and is a peptide with a very specific useage. If used in the wrong way with the wrong timing protocol it will retard growth.

Ill give a brief laymens explaination.

Stem cells are "baby" cells that are "uncoded". These cells can become any type of tissue and are part of our regeneration process. E.G. Stems cells can form into new skin cells, bone cells, muscle cells or any cell other than a brain cell.

When you train the body signals for the production of these new stem cells via a process mediated by MGF. Then MGF levels fall and IGF1 levels rise. IGF 1 fuses these new stem cells to damaged muscle increasin their size (hypertrophy) or if you believe it a bunch of stem cells fuse together to form a new muscle cell (hyperplasia).

With constant IGF1 use stem cells eventually run out so some turned to MGF or PegylatedMGF (a long acting version) to produce more stem cells when results with IGF 1Lr3 slowed. However many found results were poor. The big problem is with timing. MGF and IGF have an inverse relationship. When IGF levels are elevated stem cells cannot be signaled for Via MGF and when MGF levels are elevated IGF cannot signal for the cells to be fused. In effect many were messing up the natural cycle needed for growth.

Standard MGF in may respects can be a better choice as it has a short half life so can be used during rest days to spike stem cell production, however with the 3 day active life of IGF 1 this would be a futile venture unless IGF 1 had not been used during the two days prior. MGF would also have to be taken mulitple times during that day to elicite any real effect.

In a perfect would I would love an active IGF1 varient that lasted around 16-20 hours and an active MGF for around 6-10 hours.

In effect the perfect protocol would be for stem cell production (MGF) to be signaled for prior to a training stimuli and IGF 1 the instant after. This shifts everything forward making recovery faster. The standard way of things is stem cell production is signalled for straight after and then IGF1 in the day/days following.

IGF1 and PEG-MGF just dont fit into a bodybuilding routien well.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well i could not of said it better myself 

i do believe and i have said it many times IGF-1LR3 does work and so does both pMGF and MGF but the results are minor and it is more down to timing than dose...

Redman i was unaware the active life for IGF was 3 days i was always under the impression it was minutes?

also does this apply to both liver IGF and muscle IGF?

Geo beleive me there is a hell of a lot i do not know about these peptides all i know is what has worked for me but thanks for the kind words mate


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> well i could not of said it better myself
> 
> i do believe and i have said it many times IGF-1LR3 does work and so does both pMGF and MGF but the results are minor and it is more down to timing than dose...
> 
> ...


I 95% certian IGF1 Lr3 has an active life of around 3 days (my mistake I states IGF rathet than IGF1 Lr3). I may be wrong but ill double check normal IGF is minutes. Liver and muscle IGF is minutes also but there is a steadt stream of release while growth takes place.

I'll doube check again but I know MGF is minutes but P-mgf is also around 3 days.

The best papers to read on the subject are by GOLDSPINK. He spent the best part of his life trying to achieve hyperplasia in human skeletal muscle.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes i would agree mate IGF-1LR3 has an active life of around 72hrs although i believe pMGF is only 42hrs.

IGF-1 and MGF is minutes though hence why if using MGF injecting it into the muscle straight after training is essential.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't want to rob this thread but, I am starting some igf 1lr3 shortly, now a friend is using this prior to training, and is having good results, but what would Pscarb and others say would be the most benificial protocol.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

before or after training is fine due to its half life although there is a school of thought about taking it post workout when the receptors are fresh from training for it....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

cheers for that Pscarb, I was in the school of post, but my mate was impressed with the muscle pump he was getting, I might try both, I'm also in a quandry about running it at the same time as HGH which I'm doing at 5iu's at bedtime 3-4on 1off, any thoughts....


----------

